# Can't Do Rows



## newhampshire (Mar 2, 2014)

Greetings all.... Due to a rear delt injury, I cannot do any rowing or chinning movements for the back, but, I can do dead lifts and rack pulls. Will this be enough stimulation to keep the back/lats growing? I train with a 3 day split. I train back with delts and am thinking of doing 4-6 sets of heavy rack pulls in the 6-10 rep range. Any thoughts?? Thanks!  BTW, I am 57 years old and cannot squat due to disc issues. Surprisingly I can still dead lift with no issues.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 2, 2014)

can you do lat pull downs normal or supine grip


----------



## newhampshire (Mar 2, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> can you do lat pull downs normal or supine grip



Thanks for your response. No, unfortunately I can't do chins or pulldowns anymore. I can do low cable rows, but I can only use a half range of motion without being able to bring the elbows back behind my body. Same goes for BB rows. DB rows are out of the question. Thanks again...


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 2, 2014)

Hammer strength lat pullover machine or cable rope pullovers?

Gotta find a way to work around those injuries big man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2014)

Is your injury expected to heal or is this a permanent condition?
If it will heal, Id say take it easy and don't risk further damage.
If permanent I'm not sure what to tell you without seeing it firsthand and watching your movements and ROM.


----------



## newhampshire (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks... I'll give the cable rope pullovers a go.

The injury is not permanent, therefore, I am thinking that just doing heavy tack pulls on the mean time, will allow me to put on some good mass throughout the upper and lower back.

Thanks very much for the feedback.


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Rows for the hoes!


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Pullups and lat pulldowns hopefully will do you good


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you tried doing any mid-back shrugs?  I seem to be missing the name for it right now, but it's where you lay on an incline bench face down and shrug dumbells rearward to thicken the mid back a bit.  It's not a row.  No rearward motion of the elbows/arms so it shouldn't involve much delt at all, just Lats, rhomboids, traps.  I don't really have any other ideas for you ATM

edit:  I've also done a variation of this with the cable row shrugging instead of rowing when I was really trying to pump up that mid-upper back.  If you lean back a little more it'll hit more rhomboid and trap than Lats.  You might find an angle that works for you


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2014)

newhampshire said:


> Greetings all.... Due to a rear delt injury, I cannot do any rowing or chinning movements for the back, but, I can do dead lifts and rack pulls. Will this be enough stimulation to keep the back/lats growing? I train with a 3 day split. I train back with delts and am thinking of doing 4-6 sets of heavy rack pulls in the 6-10 rep range. Any thoughts?? Thanks!  BTW, I am 57 years old and cannot squat due to disc issues. Surprisingly I can still dead lift with no issues.



Deadlifts do not hit the lats.

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBDeadlift.html

Unless you have access to a lat pullover machine you are out of the water with lats until your rear delt heals.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 23, 2014)

Of course Deadlifts work the last... They "hit"  every muscle in the body.  Look at where they attach.  They may not concentrically and ecentrically contract but they sure as hell are isometrically contracting. 
The human body moves in patterns that involve every muscle in one way or another. This concept of isolating muscles is crazy. We can target muscles more effectively with different movements but isolation is impossible. 
Squats, bench presses, push-ups, military presses all use the lats. Don't worry, your  not gonna shrink over night.  I'd be more concerned with the injury leading to other injuries by trying to "work around" or through injuries.  If you cannot row and the shoulder feels unstable, you'd better have a good PT,  athletic trainer,  or very reputable trainer who works with athletic injuries and corrective exercise. A good ART and/or NKT practitioner would be great. Good luck.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Mar 23, 2014)

The lats... Damn phone!


----------



## NelsonB (May 5, 2014)

absolutely agreed


----------

